# Super driver 1500W



## pedro yamarte (Jul 22, 2013)

Un saludos a todos los miembros de la comunidad, les comento que he hecho las tarjetas Drive 1500 del amigo Yiroshi, no se si esté incurriendo en alguna falta por crear un nuevo tema con respecto a éste proyecto, pero cómo dice que es tema cerrado no se donde hacer las preguntas y los comentarios respectivos, bueno ya sabrán los moderadores dónde mover dicho tema, la cuestión es la siguiente, después de haber hecho 2 tarjetas y alimentarlas con 55 voltios simétricos y alimentar 4 transistores por rama éstas funcionaron perfectamente y me gustó su sonido, claro, sin distorsión alguna.

Luego las alimenté con 65 voltios simétricos, comenzó a sonar bien pero después echó humo una resistencia de 4.7k que alimenta con respecto a tierra los 2n5551, resulta que estuve verificando que en el diagrama dice 47k, pero en la guia de componentes dice que es de 4.7k, he aqui mi pregunta , ¿Que valor debe llevar esas resistencias? Les agradezco de antemano cualquier información


Ver el archivo adjunto 83068


----------



## rubenchaco (Jul 22, 2013)

Hola, para mi es de 47 ohms, fijate el circuito "Driver TR-07 Bipolares

Desde 250W Hasta 1000W" que esta en los amplificadores asiáticos publicados por Fogonazo.

Ver el archivo adjunto 91669​


----------



## pedro yamarte (Jul 23, 2013)

Hola rubenchacho gracias por responder estuve mirando dicho circuito del que mencionas, los tr que conectan a tierra con dicha resistencias creo que son los que estabilizan el voltaje de la targeta en este circuito tr-07 tambien son de 47k voy a colocarlas de dicho valor y comentare los resultados gracias....


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2013)

Si estas hablando de las 2 resistencias de emisor de los 2N5551 son de *47Ω* y por ningún motivo deben siquiera calentarse, *! Revisa todo ¡*


----------



## pedro yamarte (Jul 23, 2013)

hola fogonazo las resistencias de las que hablo son las que conecta la base y el emisor con respecto a tierra de los 2 primeros transistores del circuito 2n5551 que en el diagrama que tu subistes es bastante parecido, son tambien de 47k, en el proyecto de yiroshi en la mascara de componentes dice ser de 4,7k pero en el diagrama del circuito  dice 47k voy a colocarlas de 47k y les avisare


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2013)

Entonces te refieres a las *2* resistencias que polarizan la fuente de corriente constante (Una en la rama positiva y la otra en la negativa), esas deben de *47KΩ*


----------



## pedro yamarte (Jul 28, 2013)

hola a todos y en especial alos que estan realizando dicho proyecto, ya reemplace las resistencias y las puse del valor de 47k como dice el amigo fogonazo y perfecto esta ves no calento ni echo humo nada, hay que guiarse por el diagrama del circuito, voy a colocarles todas las protecciones y a trabajarlo a un volumen alto y veremos como resulta.....


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jul 29, 2013)

yo tambien hice un driver. y ya lo puse a sonar con 1 par de transistores.
use un voltage simetrico de alrededor de 45+45 no recuerdo bien
y suena muy bien. 
todavia estoy en la construccion.  por que pienso meterle mj21194 y complemento para hacerlo mas robusto
y gracias por el tip de la resistencias. lo revisare no vaya a ser que me pase lo mismo


----------



## pedro yamarte (Jul 29, 2013)

Hola a todos ya termine de armar el amplicador europower con los super drive 1500 les comento que tuve que trabajar las placas originales para adaptarlas al superdrive. no coloque las protecciones porque mi amigo el dueno del amplificador no quiso gastar mas bueno no  puedo obligarlo y eso que le aconseje frabricarlas para protejer los parlantes aqu dejo las fotos para complacer al amigo jose circuit....


----------



## alcides alvarez (Jul 29, 2013)

Saludos amigos. Les cuento que yo también arme esa tarjeta,pero nunca pude darle caña  por que no consegui uno de los tr driver,pero me animare a colocarle otros tr para realizar las pruebas ya esa tarjeta tiene como dos meses que la arme y esta sumbada por ahí,pero ahora si le pondré  mas ganas. saludos y felicitaciones por ese amplificador seve genial.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Jul 29, 2013)

me puse a revisar y hacer las mediciones con el tester.
y no madamas es una resistencia son 2





esas 2 son de 47k
tendre que resoldar esas pequeñas amigas para evitarme problemillas   
asi como dice el flanders de los simpson  hahaha


----------



## pedro yamarte (Ago 3, 2013)

Hola a todos los miembros del foro tengo una duda con respecto ala targeta drive bipolar resulta que despues de probar la targeta se me ocurrio medir el bias y resulta que esta desbalanceado dicho voltaje en una rama me da 1v y en la otra 0,4 alguien me podria decir donde colocar el potenciometro y su valor para poder ajustarlo gracias de antemano...


----------



## rubenchaco (Nov 27, 2013)

Apareaste los transistores?, mediste el hfe de cada uno?, si colocas en una rama un tr que tenga mas ganancia que en la otra y lógicamente va a pasar lo que estas comentando.


----------



## pedro yamarte (Nov 28, 2013)

rubenchaco dijo:


> Apareaste los transistores?, mediste el hfe de cada uno?, si colocas en una rama un tr que tenga mas ganancia que en la otra y lógicamente va a pasar lo que estas comentando.


ya corregi el problema era un transistor defectuoso lo cambie y listo ya ese amplificador esta funcionando ok, mi amigo que tiene una miniteca  la esta usando para los medios y altos y me dijo que suena super bien y eso que no tiene preamplificador en estos momentos estoy fabricando 2 para un poder peavey 2000 que lo compre malo y no pude repararlo le voy a adaptar estos super driver y luego les comentare gracias...


----------



## campos (Ene 13, 2014)

yo arme una tableta y primero le puse 4.7k y se calentaban las resistencias, despues le puse de 47k y ya no se calentaron, sono pero cuando ledi caña despues de 4 canciones se me quemo un 2sa1943 lo tenia trabajando con 75 75 v, tambien le puse al puro driver una bocina antes de ponerle los de potencia y sonaba no le di mucho volumen, pero asi probe si el driver funcionaba.


----------



## pedro yamarte (Ene 15, 2014)

Hola campos revizastes el voltaje bias de los transistores finales y estas usando tr originales, las primeras targetas que hice todavia estan en perfecto funcionamiento...


----------



## djdark (Feb 17, 2014)

hola voy a fabricar ese sircuito queria saber si me aguantara 95 0 95 vdc


----------



## alcides alvarez (Feb 18, 2014)

djdark dijo:


> hola voy a fabricar ese sircuito queria saber si me aguantara 95 0 95 vdc



Yo lo tengo con 10 transistores  5 por rama  y +/- 86 y me trabaja bien .


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 27, 2014)

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Yo lo tengo con 10 transistores  5 por rama  y +/- 86 y me trabaja bien .



comenta que modelo de transistores usaste y la corriente que le suministras a tu amplificador,
di datos reales, para mera informacion y si calienta  y a que impedancia lo usas

gracias


----------



## alcides alvarez (Feb 27, 2014)

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> comenta que modelo de transistores usaste y la corriente que le suministras a tu amplificador,
> di datos reales, para mera informacion y si calienta  y a que impedancia lo usas
> 
> gracias



Lo he trabajado a 4Ω y  no  calienta  tanto. Los tr finales,los tengo con otra pcb que realice para adaptarlo al disipador que usaría(uso un disipador de amplificador de auto) y por siacaso algo le coloque dos ventiladores. Uno de microondas y el otro de un peavy que tenia guardado. La primera prueba que realice,la hice con carga de 8Ω sin ventilación y quede admirado por lo poco que calento,pero a 4Ω baja un poco el voltaje y esto debe ser a causa de los pocos condenzadores que le puse, apenas dos de 100v por 6800µf. Luego la desarmo para mostrarles fotos


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Feb 27, 2014)

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Lo he trabajado a 4Ω y  no  calienta  tanto. Los tr finales,los tengo con otra pcb que realice para adaptarlo al disipador que usaría(uso un disipador de amplificador de auto) y por siacaso algo le coloque dos ventiladores. Uno de microondas y el otro de un peavy que tenia guardado. La primera prueba que realice,la hice con carga de 8Ω sin ventilación y quede admirado por lo poco que calento,pero a 4Ω baja un poco el voltaje y esto debe ser a causa de los pocos condenzadores que le puse, apenas dos de 100v por 6800µf. Luego la desarmo para mostrarles fotos



gracias por compartir la iinformacion es muy util
pero aun tengo duda de que transistores finales usaste.  
si fueron los  2sc5200  y  2sa1943   o  algun otro modelo

alomejor el voltaje baja por que no tienes suficiente corriente en tu transformador

gracias  esperare tus fotos.  que bueno que te funciona perfecto


----------



## mixterjes (Mar 9, 2014)

Hola estoy armando esta driver para remplaxar una de un amplificador  la cual venia trabajando con 16 transistores 8 2sa1943 y 8 2sc5200 a un voltaje simetrico de +- 90vdc. Pero tengo pensado aumentar los transistores de salida de 18 a un total de 24 por canal y elevar el voltage a +-95vdc. Pero no estoy seguro si esta driver pueda con tal exigencia?


----------



## alcides alvarez (Mar 11, 2014)

mixterjes dijo:


> Hola estoy armando esta driver para remplaxar una de un amplificador  la cual venia trabajando con 16 transistores 8 2sa1943 y 8 2sc5200 a un voltaje simetrico de +- 90vdc. Pero tengo pensado aumentar los transistores de salida de 18 a un total de 24 por canal y elevar el voltage a +-95vdc. Pero no estoy seguro si esta driver pueda con tal exigencia?



Creo que trabajaría bien pero con tantos tr solo lograrías que calentara menos y que también podrias trabajarlo con carga mas baja. Particularmente le pongo pocos tr por lo caro que son en mi país 250 bsf  al dollar oficial que no se consigue saldrían en 40 dollares por tr. Imagínense el trauma que sufriría si se quemaran .


----------



## mixterjes (Mar 12, 2014)

Saludos.
Aquí les dejo unas imágenes de la driver ya terminada, mas adelante subiré las del amplificador terminado


----------



## alex2020 (Mar 23, 2014)

*H*ola muchachos yo tambien *H*ice ese ese driver con esas resistencia 4.7k y hecho humo luego las cambie por 47k y se vol*V*io a quemar


----------



## orsaba (Mar 24, 2014)

Hola y muy buenos dias con todos les cuento mi pequeña experiencia con este driver,  no tuve problemas mayores con la resistencia de 4.7k con +y- 50dc voltios solo entibiaron pero con +y- 95dc voltios por seguridad los cambie a 75k y trabajo a 4ohmios (dos parlantes de 18 pulgadas 8ohmios cada uno y en paralelo) por espacio de 4horas solo emtibio un poco buen golpe de bajo.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo (Mar 24, 2014)

cambia tus resistencias de 47k   por unas de 56k  o un poco mayor
recuerda hacer las mediciones pertinentes antes de conectarlo directamente a la luz


----------



## orsaba (Mar 24, 2014)

hare los cambios pero tardare un poco por que el  driver se encuentra en provincia , gracias por la sugerencia kurosaki ,.


----------



## jonyy (Mar 24, 2014)

La ralida yo lo arme asi como esta con resistencia de 47k y no se quemaron calentamiento normal ,lo probe con dos parlantes 18  pulgada,transformador 92 0 92 rectificado 26 amp, calentamiento normal,despues lo probe con 4  parlantes del 15  y ahi puse a funcionar los dos ventiladores.


----------



## pedro yamarte (Mar 25, 2014)

Hola como estan todos los foreros y en especial los que visitan este tema ya he hecho varias placas y todas me han dado buen resultado sobre todo por su sonido y mas que todo su versatilidad de adaptarse alos voltajes especificados por su diseñador, PERO quiero pedirles un gran favor voy a fabricarlas con el metodo de serigrafia y el amigo hiroshi no proporciono la parte de la mascara antisoldante, quiero darle un acabado mas profesional, quien tenga la facilidad de publicarlo se lo agradeseria, gracias...


----------



## alcides alvarez (Abr 22, 2014)

Kurosaki Ichigo dijo:


> gracias por compartir la iinformacion es muy util
> pero aun tengo duda de que transistores finales usaste.
> si fueron los  2sc5200  y  2sa1943   o  algun otro modelo
> 
> ...



Amigos, no quiero quedar como un mentiroso asi que les mestro algunas imágenes que tome del driver que comente. No son de buena calidad por ser tomadas con mi pobre telefonito,también agregue algunas imágenes de otro amplificador conocido como zener de 500w y de un subwoofer de even audio que arme en estos días para usar como croosover en bajo. Saludos y disculpen la tardanza


----------



## mixterjes (Abr 22, 2014)

Saludos les dejo las imágenes del amplificador terminado, la fuente de alimentación es de +-80 VDC y los transistores de potencia son 2sc5200 y 2sa1943. 
En general el sonido es muy bueno, pero a bajo volumen le note una pequeña distorcion en el sonido pero a medida que aumentaba el volumen desaparecía la distorcion.


----------



## pedro yamarte (Jun 6, 2014)

Hola a todos los compañeros del foro aqui les dejo unas fotos de un amplificador SALVADO de ir a parar al basurero xq aqui en mi pais lo que no pueden reparar lo botan, menos mal que lo vi y se lo compre al dueño y ya esta casi terminado.


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 6, 2014)

Creo que hablan del TR-7007A, ese amplificador es muy bueno, hay que hacerle una pequeña calibración en la ganancia dependiendo el numero de transistores de salida y queda:babear:, aquí comparto mi simulación del amplificador calibrado quizás a alguien le sea de utilidad, Out W de 605W, THD 0.1% Máxima potencia, Fuente +/-85V y con 12 Transistores de poder.


----------



## alcides alvarez (Jun 6, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> Creo que hablan del TR-7007A, ese amplificador es muy bueno, hay que hacerle una pequeña calibración en la ganancia dependiendo el numero de transistores de salida y queda:babear:, aquí comparto mi simulación del amplificador calibrado quizás a alguien le sea de utilidad, Out W de 605W, THD 0.1% Máxima potencia, Fuente +/-85V y con 12 Transistores de poder.
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-lv-De-ph31I/Trt3vpJ2A8I/AAAAAAAAAFs/lphX9qVSsLk/s1600/TR-7007A+MK6.jpg



Cierto,la verdad no había notado ese detalle debido a que se oye muy bien pero le dare ese toquesito. Este driver suena muy bien  aunque mejor seria bajar un poco mas ese THD eso seria genial. Gracias amigo Yetrox por el dato


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 7, 2014)

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Cierto,la verdad no había notado ese detalle debido a que se oye muy bien pero le dare ese toquesito. Este driver suena muy bien aunque mejor seria bajar un poco mas ese THD eso seria genial. Gracias amigo Yetrox por el dato


 


alcides alvarez con gran gusto, el THD es alto porque va a toda maquina, cambiando la R Gain a 27K va muy bien y el THD baja a 0.07, originalmente la resistencia es de 10K, pero esa si hay que calibrarla de 10K a 39K para cada potencia que queramos tener, porque puede sonar muy bien pero no se le esta sacando lo mejor del amplificador, el TRB-3600 que son 2 de estos en puente es muy bueno tambien.


----------



## alcides alvarez (Jun 7, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> alcides alvarez con gran gusto, el THD es alto porque va a toda maquina, cambiando la R Gain a 27K va muy bien y el THD baja a 0.07, originalmente la resistencia es de 10K, pero esa si hay que calibrarla de 10K a 39K para cada potencia que queramos tener, porque puede sonar muy bien pero no se le esta sacando lo mejor del amplificador, el TRB-3600 que son 2 de estos en puente es muy bueno.



Muy  buena tu sugerencia al salir de estos tv q tengo que reparar comienzo a modificar ese monstrito


----------



## DANILOV (Nov 14, 2015)

Hola amigos yo también hice esa driver 1500
Y quiero que me ayuden con problemita 
Cuando lo conecto todo bien apena le 
Coloco los parlantes los conos de los p
Parlantes van hacia delante y hacia atras
Y pop pop pop y suena mal mal por fa
Una ayudita que puedo hacer


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2015)

DANILOV dijo:


> Hola amigos yo también hice esa driver 1500
> Y quiero que me ayuden con problemita
> Cuando lo conecto todo bien apena le
> Coloco los parlantes los conos de los p
> ...



Eso que relatas se denomina motorboating y muy posiblemente provenga de una fuente de alimentación mal armada/cableada.

Mira en este tema como se conectan las tierras de la placa amplificadora:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/

Y mira este otro como para no quemar nada:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## DANILOV (Nov 14, 2015)

aun sigue el problemita cambie la fuente y nada cuando conecto los emisores de los transistores ala tarjeta empieza  a distorcionar y queda con pop pop pop pero si desconecto los emisores de la tarjeta [sp]
y conecto los parlantes directo alos emisores de los transitores y suena con un poquito de ruido pero si le subo volumen suena bien super bien el problema es conectar los emisores a sp de la tarjeta enseguida envia voltage dc y empieza el pop pop pop ayudenme por fa


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2015)

DANILOV dijo:


> _*aun sigue el problemita cambie la fuente y nada*_ cuando conecto los emisores de los transistores ala tarjeta empieza  a distorcionar y queda con pop pop pop pero si desconecto los emisores de la tarjeta [sp]
> y conecto los parlantes directo alos emisores de los transitores y suena con un poquito de ruido pero si le subo volumen suena bien super bien el problema es conectar los emisores a sp de la tarjeta enseguida envia voltage dc y empieza el pop pop pop ayudenme por fa




Nadie te dijo que cambies la fuente, se te comentó que podría estar mal armada o mal conectada.

¿ Leíste el tema que te recomendé ?
¿ Esquema de lo que estas haciendo ?
¿ Esquema de como conectas a tierra todo ?

Si no aportas datos, ¿ como pretendes que se te ayude ?


----------



## DANILOV (Nov 16, 2015)

muchas gracias por tu aporte y me ha servido mucho en las paginas que me recomendastes
el problema del super driver era un condesador ceramico que va en paralelo con la resitencia  de 10k la de ganancia lo cambie y se acabo el problema ahi dejp unas fotos de la super driver esta funcionando de maravilla me gusta mucho su sonido


----------



## el prinsipe (Ene 12, 2016)

hola me  alegra  mucho  haber  visto  un  compañero con   el  mismo  amplificador  que  tengo  se  trata  del  zebra 4700 yo  tan bien  tengo ese  amplificador  y le  ago  una  sugerencia  ha  pedro yamarte  esa  tarjeta  que  tiene  hay  no  es  la  original de ese  amplificador  quiera  saber  si  funciona  con  la  fuente de la  zebra  4700


----------



## pedro yamarte (Ene 12, 2016)

Hola paisano yo hice 2 targetas super drive 1500 y le coloque 4 transistores por rama 2sc5200 y su complementario con la misma fuente de la zebra 4500 y quedo sonando perfecto tanto asi que un cliente se enamoro de ella y la vi partir cuando un padre ve partir a su hijo, ahora estoy en otro proyecto, la zebra 6500 pero no me he decidido que tipo de amplificador hacerle, por el voltaje que usa la fuente mas de 100 voltios simetricos, un clase d me gustaria adaptarle por la cuestion del costo, como tu sabes los repuestos e insumos aqui en nuestro pais han subido mas de mil porciento, cuando lo tenga listo subire las fotos...


----------



## alcides alvarez (Ene 13, 2016)

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Hola paisano yo hice 2 targetas super drive 1500 y le coloque 4 transistores por rama 2sc5200 y su complementario con la misma fuente de la zebra 4500 y quedo sonando perfecto tanto asi que un cliente se enamoro de ella y la vi partir cuando un padre ve partir a su hijo, ahora estoy en otro proyecto, la zebra 6500 pero no me he decidido que tipo de amplificador hacerle, por el voltaje que usa la fuente mas de 100 voltios simetricos, un clase d me gustaria adaptarle por la cuestion del costo, como tu sabes los repuestos e insumos aqui en nuestro pais han subido mas de mil porciento, cuando lo tenga listo subire las fotos...



Saludos,a mi me paso lo mismo paisano pedro pero con la zener de  500w por canal cuando la vi partir a un nuevo hogar y luego me quite el dolor con lo que me pagaron por ella .Ahora prefiero los clase D por cuestiones de dinero como dices todo esta por el sistema solar y mas allaaaa..


----------



## campos (Ene 31, 2016)

hola lo que quiero decir es que si funcina yo lo tengo funcionando con 8 tr por rama y hasta con carga de 2 ohms y va muy bien lo alimento con 85 0 85 dc ya hice dos placas


----------



## Robinjavi (Mar 4, 2018)

Pues yo tuve el mismo problema y si en el diagrama aparece de una manera pero a Mi si se me quemó más que las resistencias ahora lo pienso volver a hacer con 20 transistores diez pares a ver como me va


----------



## ialvega (Feb 24, 2019)

publico la simulacion de la yiroshi 1500, pero no se si esta bien alguien que la revice y la corrija gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2019)

ialvega dijo:


> publico la simulacion de la yiroshi 1500, pero no se si esta bien alguien que la revice y la corrija gracias


Nop, no está bien.
No entrega la potencia que debería ni remotamente, cuando mi mono-neurona termine de bootear, reviso la simulación


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2019)

Para empezar que está mal conectada la masa del generador de entrada. Y además recorta cuadrado horriblemente.

Por que complicarte y perder el tiempo , *aqui tenés* la simulación *perfectamente funcionando* del de 700 Watts , modifica sus valores a la de 1500 y listo 

Super driver 1500W


----------



## ialvega (Feb 24, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para empezar que está mal conectada la masa del generador de entrada. Y además recorta cuadrado horriblemente.
> 
> Por que complicarte y perder el tiempo , *aqui tenés* la simulación *perfectamente funcionando* del de 700 Watts , modifica sus valores a la de 1500 y listo
> 
> Super driver 1500W


 Amigo Dosmetros revisé, hice los cambios, pero sigue igual, y practica es igual no entiendo porqué el suyo funciona y el mio no, será por los componentes ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2019)

El Multisim tiene un defecto y es que hay conexiones que parecen verse correctas pero en realidad están desconectadas, me ha pasado mil veces. Deberías borrarlo y redibujarlo completo .

Por eso te sugerí tomar el de 700 que ya funciona y modificarlo a 1.500. No vale la pérdida de tiempo para hacer funcionar un Multisim mal nacido .


----------



## ialvega (Feb 24, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El Multisim tiene un defecto y es que hay conexiones que parecen verse correctas pero en realidad están desconectadas, me ha pasado mil veces. Deberías borrarlo y redibujarlo completo .
> 
> Por eso te sugerí tomar el de 700 que ya funciona y modificarlo a 1.500. No vale la pérdida de tiempo para hacer funcionar un Multisim mal nacido .



Ok gracias, eso haré.


----------



## jhon130296 (Mar 23, 2020)

hola una consulta: apesar de tener  las bias calibradas  ,los transistores de salida calienta mucho  que puede ser ,una modificación que hice fue cambiar las resistencias de 560 ohmios   a 390 , tambien bajar la resistencia de base de los transistores de salida  a 4.7 ohmios  y la fuente de alimentación es de 80 0 80


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2020)

jhon130296 dijo:


> hola una consulta: a*-*pesar de tener  las bias calibradas  ,los transistores de salida calienta mucho  que puede ser ,una modificación que hice fue cambiar las resistencias de 560 ohmios   a 390 , tambien bajar la resistencia de base de los transistores de salida  a 4.7 ohmios  y la fuente de alimentación es de 80 0 80


A ¿ Que llamas "Tener el biass calibrado" ?


----------



## jhon130296 (Mar 29, 2020)

que en el transistor de salida este a 500  a 550 mili voltios entre base y emisor y en la resistencia de emisor alrededor de 20 milivoltios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2020)

Cada transistor de salida debe tener una corriente de 50mA !


----------



## sergio636 (May 11, 2020)

Hola qué tal , yo también estoy haciendo esta driver de 1500 , y me encontré con un problemita , no estoy consiguiendo los c de 4.7nf de 63v que van con respecto a masa a los tr 2n5401 ,alguno me podría ayudar diciéndome si lo puedo reemplazar por alguno de otro valor? Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2020)

sergio636 dijo:


> Hola qué tal , yo también estoy haciendo esta driver de 1500 , y me encontré con un problemita , no estoy consiguiendo los c de 4.7nf de 63v que van con respecto a masa a los tr 2n5401 ,alguno me podría ayudar diciéndome si lo puedo reemplazar por alguno de otro valor? Desde ya muchas gracias


Pueden ser del mismo valor y mayor tensión
Podría ser uno de 3,3nF con otro de 1,5nF en paralelo 
Podría ser 2 de 2,7nF en paralelo
Podría se 1 de 5.1nF

¿ Que valores consigues ?


----------



## sergio636 (May 11, 2020)

Hola tienen 333j  ,0.01k ,133j , 223k , 2a153j me dijeron que iban a tratar de conseguirme pero que estaban complicados , de no conseguir puedo hacer alguna prueba con algunos de estos ? Que consecuencias me podría traer


----------



## Fogonazo (May 11, 2020)

sergio636 dijo:


> Hola tienen 333j  ,0.01k ,133j , 223k , 2a153j me dijeron que iban a tratar de conseguirme pero que estaban complicados , de no conseguir puedo hacer alguna prueba con algunos de estos ? Que consecuencias me podría traer


Tendría que ver y analizar el circuito


----------



## sergio636 (May 11, 2020)

Hola este es el que estoy haciendo


----------



## sergio636 (May 25, 2020)

Hola qué tal buenos días , al final lo pude terminar de armar, funciona perfecto ,solo por un detalle , siento una pequeña distorcion cuando le empiezo a dar caña y muy pobre de grabes , a alguno le pasó ? Pudo corregir esto ? Estoy usando parlantes de 8 Homs de 200 , con potencias más chicas rendía mucho mejor y el sonido más limpio , estoy usando un trafo de 80 -+ de 17 amperes y 4 filtros de 5000 uf con cables de 2,5


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2020)

sergio636 dijo:


> siento una pequeña distorcion cuando le empiezo a dar caña y muy pobre de grabes


 
Te está faltando alimentación , la fuente es chica o tiene pocos uF


----------



## sergio636 (May 25, 2020)

No recuerdo exactamente como era el cálculo , pero el trafo es grande el núcleo mide 65 x65 este amplificador para dos cajas con parlantes de 15 de 200w tendría que ser una bomba!!!


----------



## supermegabass (Jun 3, 2020)

Hola este es el que estoy haciendo

Hola Sergio saludos desde Colombia,  tengo un pequeño problema y que que yo armé esa misma placa y la trabajo con 75+75 DC Pero resulta que los 2N5401  y compañía se calienten demasiado.  ¿
que podrá pasar al respecto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2020)

supermegabass dijo:


> Hola este es el que estoy haciendo
> 
> Hola Sergio saludos desde Colombia,  tengo un pequeño problema y que que yo armé esa misma placa y la trabajo con 75+75 DC Pero resulta que los 2N5401  y compañía se calienten demasiado.  ¿
> que podrá pasar al respecto?


Cuando te refieres a _"su compañía"_  ¿ De que cosa estás hablando ?, ¿ De los 2N5551?

Si eso es correcto revisa:
El valor de las resistencias de* 2200Ω *y las de *560Ω*
Haber armador correctamente las fuente de corriente constante que alimentan los diferenciales de entrada


----------



## sergio636 (Jun 4, 2020)

supermegabass dijo:


> Hola este es el que estoy haciendo
> 
> Hola Sergio saludos desde Colombia,  tengo un pequeño problema y que que yo armé esa misma placa y la trabajo con 75+75 DC Pero resulta que los 2N5401  y compañía se calienten demasiado.  ¿
> que podrá pasar al respecto?


Seguramente tenés alguna resistencia que no corresponde al valor como dice el amigo fogonazo , las placas que yo arme funcionan perfecto , revisa todo nuevamente , y comenta cómo te fue


----------



## supermegabass (Jun 4, 2020)

Seguramente tenés alguna resistencia que no corresponde al valor como dice el amigo fogonazo , las placas que yo arme funcionan perfecto , revisa todo nuevamente , y comenta cómo te fue

Y así fue mi amigo, el problema estaba en que yo me guié por la mascara de componentes pero al mirar bien el diagrama me di cuenta que la falla estaba en las 2 resistencias de 4,7K y en el diagrama eran de 47k. Las cambie y de inmediato la temperatura bajó en los transistores, ahora se tibian un poco pero no como antes.  Le agradezco su información.  Saludos desde Colombia
Fogonazo
Cuando te refieres a _"su compañía"_  ¿ De que cosa estás hablando ?, ¿ De los 2N5551?

Si eso es correcto revisa:
El valor de las resistencias de* 2200Ω *y las de *560Ω*
Haber armador correctamente las fuente de corriente constante que alimentan los diferenciales de entrada

Hola Fogonazo, exactamente lo que dices pero como mal observador, no me había fijado bien en el diagrama y solo me guié por la mascara de componentes y el error era el más mencionado en el foro.  las resistencias de 4,7K que en realidad había que poner las de 47K. E armado 2 placas y estoy muy contento por su calidad de sonido.  Gracias por su respuesta y pido disculpas a todos por andar despistado y no prestar atención


----------



## sergio636 (Jun 8, 2020)

Yetrox dijo:


> Creo que hablan del TR-7007A, ese amplificador es muy bueno, hay que hacerle una pequeña calibración en la ganancia dependiendo el numero de transistores de salida y queda:babear:, aquí comparto mi simulación del amplificador calibrado quizás a alguien le sea de utilidad, Out W de 605W, THD 0.1% Máxima potencia, Fuente +/-85V y con 12 Transistores de poder.


Hola qué tal ,consulta, como se calibra la r gain yo tengo 16 tr por canal lo estoy usando con 80+- que calculo o cuentita tendría que hacer de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## supermegabass (Ago 19, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Cuando te refieres a _"su compañía"_  ¿ De que cosa estás hablando ?, ¿ De los 2N5551?
> 
> Si eso es correcto revisa:
> El valor de las resistencias de* 2200Ω *y las de *560Ω*
> Haber armador correctamente las fuente de corriente constante que alimentan los diferenciales de entrada


Hola Fogonazo, ¿cree usted que el Yiroshi sea adecuado para adherir le un pre y ese preamplificador es el fender para bajo? es el  que se encuentra en esta pagina. ¿Perderé el tiempo o dará muy buen resultado? Construí otra placa y le instalé 12 transistores y como no tenía un buen transformador, lo que hice fue instalar 2 toroidales en paralelo que cada uno venía en cabina activa de 18 pulgadas y alimentaban 8 transistores cada uno, su voltaje en dc es 87+87 voltios. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2021)

supermegabass dijo:


> Hola Fogonazo, ¿cree usted que el Yiroshi sea adecuado para adherir le un pre y ese preamplificador es el fender para bajo? es el  que se encuentra en esta pagina. ¿Perderé el tiempo o dará muy buen resultado? Construí otra placa y *le instalé 12 transistores* y como no tenía un buen transformador, lo que hice fue instalar *2 toroidales en paralelo* que cada uno venía en cabina activa de 18 pulgadas y alimentaban 8 transistores cada uno, su voltaje en dc es 87+87 voltios. Saludos


*"12 transistores"*, ¿ Que cuentas sacaste para adoptar esa cantidad ?

Conectar transformadores en paralelo es posible, pero con una a *larga serie de precauciones.*

¿ Cual previo para bajo ?


----------



## supermegabass (Ago 19, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *"12 transistores"*, ¿ Que cuentas sacaste para adoptar esa cantidad ?
> 
> Conectar transformadores en paralelo es posible, pero con una a *larga serie de precauciones.*
> 
> ¿ Cual previo para bajo ?



El previo para el bajo es el Fender Frontman 25b. Los 12 transistores los coloqué sin cálculos ni cuentas, las tarjetas que he fundido en pasadas ocasiones, les he instalado de a 16 por cada tarjeta a 98+98 Volts dc y trabajan muy bien y sin ningún problema. Los transformadores les instalo a cada uno un puente de diodos para poder unirlos y nunca me ha dado problema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2021)

supermegabass dijo:


> El previo para el bajo es el fender frontman25b. Los 12 transistores los coloqué sin cálculos ni cuentas, las tarjetas que e fundido en pasadas ocasiones, les e instalado de a 16 por cada tarjeta a 98+98 voltios dc y trabajan muy bien y sin ningún problema. *Los transformadores les instalo a cada uno un puente de diodos para poder unirlos y nunca me a dado problema*


----------



## supermegabass (Ago 19, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *"12 transistores"*, ¿ Que cuentas sacaste para adoptar esa cantidad ?
> 
> Conectar transformadores en paralelo es posible, pero con una a *larga serie de precauciones.*
> 
> ¿ Cual previo para bajo ?


No me respondiste si será buen idea o por el contrario no da buen resultado. Por lo poco que se y entiendo. creo que serían unos 400 watts rms. No se hacer cuentas ni conversiones para saber los watts que arrojan dicha cantidad de transistores.  Es muy amable de su parte prestar atención a este empírico y sus respuestas son de un valor incalculable.  Gracias nuevamente


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 19, 2021)

En un post de @Fogonazo está el cálculo, pero dependera de muchos factores, pero es un aproximado. Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación para Audio
Y por cierto, si vas a encarar algo de esa envergadura, deberias saber muy bien lo que estás haciendo, y eso implica calculos, mediciones, simulaciones, etc...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2021)

supermegabass dijo:


> No me respondiste si será buen idea o por el contrario no da buen resultado. Por lo poco que se y entiendo. creo que serían unos 400 watts rms. No se hacer cuentas ni conversiones para saber los watts que arrojan dicha cantidad de transistores.  Es muy amable de su parte prestar atención a este empírico y sus respuestas son de un valor incalculable.  Gracias nuevamente


Los transistores *NO *entregan (Arrojan) potencia alguna, solo "*Administran*" la potencia de el/los transformadores.
Por eso mi comentario sobre el cálculo de los 12 transistores


Fogonazo dijo:


> *"12 transistores"*, ¿ Que cuentas sacaste para adoptar esa cantidad ?


El cálculo de la cantidad y tipo de transistores es bastante complejo, y *NO por solo *colocar *MAS *transistores obtienes mas potencia.

¿ De que tensión y potencia son tus transformadores ?


----------



## supermegabass (Ago 20, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los transistores *NO *entregan (Arrojan) potencia alguna, solo "*Administran*" la potencia de el/los transformadores.
> Por eso mi comentario sobre el cálculo de los 12 transistores
> 
> El cálculo de la cantidad y tipo de transistores es bastante complejo, y *NO por solo *colocar *MAS *transistores obtienes mas potencia.
> ...


Los transformadores son 2 toroidales idénticos de solo 10 amperios cada uno. los extraje de un par de cabinas activas de 18 quemadas las placas. Dichas cabinas como antes mencioné, utilizaban 8 transistores cada una y su voltaje en dc es de 87+87 y viendo y "calculando" que dichos transformadores alimentaban 8 transistores cada uno, entonces entre los 2 podrían hacerlo para 12 sin ningún problema y quedaría sobrado de amperios. Los amperios los supe porque donde vivo hay un sujeto que trabaja haciendo transformadores y el me confirmó la veracidad de la información que traen los mismos.  saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> y *NO por solo *colocar *MAS *transistores obtienes mas potencia.



Si compro 10 billeteras-carteras , no tendré mas dinero?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si compro 10 billeteras-carteras , no tendré mas dinero?


Depende si las compras *con *o *sin* dinero incluido 🤷‍♂️


----------



## unmonje (Ago 20, 2021)

sergio636 dijo:


> No recuerdo exactamente como era el cálculo , pero el trafo es grande el núcleo mide 65 x65 este amplificador para dos cajas con parlantes de 15 de 200w tendría que ser una bomba!!!


Empíricamente, calcule 2000uf, por cada 1 amper que necesite de energía 
El problema no suele ser en el *ciclo activo* de la* tensión de linea*, sino cuando la señal alterna cae a cero, usted necesita haber guardado electrones para que no se note la ausencia de .


----------



## raal (Abr 23, 2022)

Buenas noches, quiero hacer una consulta, he realizado un nuevo PCB para la Super Driver de Yiroshi, ha quedado perfecta *por*q*ue* la he revisado mil veces, el problema es que las resistencias se me recalientan mucho, y en especial la de 220 q*ue* va al emisor del TIP42C, quisiera saber si es por qué son de 1/4 de W, *por*q*ue* estoy completamente seguro que el PCB está correcto, lo estoy alimentando con +/-50 *V*. Agradezco sus respuestas.


----------



## raal (Abr 23, 2022)

Muchachos ya he podido solucionar el inconveniente, resulta que en el EAGLE, los 2N5551, están invertidos, de igual manera muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 23, 2022)

Para proximas referencias, utiliza el medidor de transistor del tester/multimetro, o realiza la siguiente medida en modo "diodos";

- Primero identifica la base, realizando varias medidas. Esta debe medir "algo" entre los otros pines (siempre con la misma punta en la supuesta base), y los otros pines no deben medir nada para ningún lado ni entre si.

- Una vez identificada la base, mide cada pin sobrante con la base, realiza varias medidas, y por su mayoría el emisor mide mas que el colector, referente a la base.


----------



## raal (Abr 24, 2022)

Buenos días, ya tengo sonando el Súper Driver 1500, tengo un percance, con el volumen bajo se escucha como un poquito ronco, esto se escucha más que todo en las cornetas, pero al darle volumen ya no se logra escuchar así, que creen ustedes que pueda ser, lo estoy alimentando con +/- 47V, cualquier ayuda se lo agradezco.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2022)

Mal calibrado el Bias !


----------



## escamargoj (Abr 24, 2022)

raal dijo:


> Buenos días, ya tengo sonando el Súper Driver 1500, tengo un percance, con el volumen bajo se escucha como un poquito ronco, esto se escucha más que todo en las cornetas, pero al darle volumen ya no se logra escuchar así, que creen ustedes que pueda ser, lo estoy alimentando con +/- 47V, cualquier ayuda se lo agradezco.


Amigo muy buen día, ese problema es muy común en los amplificadores cuando se inicia con ellos y no se calibran las bias, aparte esta es una tarjeta que trabaja con distintos voltajes y trabaja muy bien a la hora de hacerle el cuadre.


----------



## raal (Abr 24, 2022)

Gracias por sus respuestas compañeros, para la calibración del vías, el esquemático tiene una resistencia de 1K y otra de 1.8K, cuál debería cambiar el valor para balancear los voltajes en las bases de los predriver, tengo 605mV, en el positivo y 193mV en el negativo. De antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 24, 2022)

Si es el del primer post de Yiroshi, el transistor MJE350, una de las resistencias dice "Iq", ese deberias de modificar. Coloca en serie un preset de 2K con la resistencia de 1K...

Ojo, que puede que le este errando a los valores, espera a quien este mas experimentado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 24, 2022)

raal dijo:


> para la calibración del vías, el esquemático tiene una resistencia de 1K y otra de 1.8K, cuál debería cambiar el valor para balancear los voltajes en las bases de los predriver, tengo 605mV, en el positivo y 193mV en el negativo


Lo debo haber dicho mas de cien millones de veces, pero como no leen el foro....
Los valores de las tensiones de las bases *NO SIRVEN PARA NADAAAAAA!!!!!* ==> Lo que se debe ajustar es la corriente que circula por la etapa de salida.
Hay un tema de @Fogonazo que explica con lujos de detalles como se lleva a cabo esta tarea para cualquier amplificador, así que lo buscas, lo lees y aplica los que ahí dice. O sinó, ajustas la tensión de los predrivers por prueba y error toqueteando resistencia, y cuando quemes una parva de transistores de potencia vas y lees el tema que te mecioné. La decisión es tuya.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2022)

raal dijo:


> tengo 605mV, en el positivo y 193mV en el negativo



El apilado de billetes de mi billetera mide 7,8 mm y el apilado de monedas mide 25.8 cm ¿ Cuanto dinero tendré ? . . .


----------



## raal (Abr 24, 2022)

Dr.Zoidberg, cordial saludo, no crea que no lo he hecho por pereza, sé que hace mucho Vi ese tutorial del que hablas, pero llevo días buscándolo y no lo he podido encontrar, por eso acudo a preguntar, sé que es cansón decir las cosas una y otra vez, pero si por favor alguien conoce la ubicación de este tutorial se lo agradeceria.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 24, 2022)

raal dijo:


> no lo he podido encontrar


Ingresa al incio de la pagina -> Audio: Gran Señal -> Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas.

Imposible no lo encuentres


----------



## switchxxi (Abr 24, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El apilado de billetes de mi billetera mide 7,8 mm y el apilado de monedas mide 25.8 cm ¿ Cuanto dinero tendré ? . . .



Fácil, una pila de dinero.


----------



## raal (Abr 24, 2022)

Muchas gracias amigo DJ T3, no podía encontrarlo porque lo buscaba como ajustes de *B*ías, o calibración de *B*ías, fue hace mucho q*ue* lo había visto pero no podía recordar el nombre, te agradezco.


----------



## pedro yamarte (Ago 5, 2022)

raal dijo:


> Muchas gracias amigo DJ T3, no podía encontrarlo porque lo buscaba como ajustes de *B*ías, o calibración de *B*ías, fue hace mucho q*ue* lo había visto pero no podía recordar el nombre, te agradezco.





raal dijo:


> Buenos días, ya tengo sonando el Súper Driver 1500, tengo un percance, con el men bajo se escucha como un poquito ronco, esto se escucha más que todo en las cornetas, pero al darle volumen ya no se logra escuchar así, que creen ustedes que pueda ser, lo estoy alimentando con +/- 47V, cualquier ayuda se lo agradezco.


 Saludos a todos, raal reviza que no tengas el transistor del bias al reves, en el pcb original en la mascara de componentes esta invertido, reviza que la base del transistor coincida con las resistencias, a mi me paso la misma falla en bajo volumen sonaba con distorsion y al subir el volumen se quitaba, revice y note la falla....


----------



## Michasena (Oct 31, 2022)

Yetrox dijo:


> alcides alvarez con gran gusto, el THD es alto porque va a toda maquina, cambiando la R Gain a 27K va muy bien y el THD baja a 0.07, originalmente la resistencia es de 10K, pero esa si hay que calibrarla de 10K a 39K para cada potencia que queramos tener, porque puede sonar muy bien pero no se le esta sacando lo mejor del amplificador, el TRB-3600 que son 2 de estos en puente es muy bueno tambien.


Buenas tardes amigo*. 
S*i le cambió la resistencia de ganancia de 10k original por una de 39k *¿ A*umenta la ganancia o disminuye *?*


----------



## unmonje (Oct 31, 2022)

Michasena dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigo*.
> S*i le cambió la resistencia de ganancia de 10k original por una de 39k *¿ A*umenta la ganancia o disminuye *?*


Aumenta en esa proporción, pero no deberia haber motivos para hacerlo.
De paso, les informamos a  los señores pasajeros que, los transistores bipolares, funcionan por circulación de corriente antes, que nada mas.


----------



## Yarita (Nov 24, 2022)

Amigos yo he montado varias veces el  dr*a*iver de 400*W* y resulta  que con solo encender calienta los transistores de potencia. Sin embargo con solo cambiar el diagrama de corriente de reposo resuelvo el problema



unmonje dijo:


> Aumenta en esa proporción, pero no deberia haber motivos para hacerlo.
> De paso, les informamos a  los señores pasajeros que, los transistores bipolares, funcionan por circulación de corriente antes, que nada mas.


Así es, puesto que esto hace que el amplificador llegué a su punto de saturación mucho más rápido


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 25, 2022)

Yarita dijo:


> cambiar el diagrama de corriente de reposo


Podrías compartirlo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 25, 2022)

Yarita dijo:


> Amigos yo he montado varias veces el  dr*a*iver de 400*W* y resulta  que con solo encender calienta los transistores de potencia. Sin embargo con solo cambiar el diagrama de corriente de reposo resuelvo el problema


En lugar de "Cambiar", solo se debe "Ajustar" la corriente de reposo


----------



## Yarita (Nov 26, 2022)

Resulta que ya he intentado esta operación varias veces y siempre termina en el mismo resultado. Talvez llevando el transistor de la corriente de reposo al disipador resuelvo el problema.
Luego publicaré una foto con todos los cambios que he realizado a este draiver, e incluso cosas que he agregado para que suene bien con voltajes más bajos (a partir de + - 24v) para que lo sometan a criterio.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2022)

Yarita dijo:


> Resulta que ya he intentado esta operación varias veces y siempre termina en el mismo resultado. Talvez llevando el transistor de la corriente de reposo al disipador resuelvo el problema.
> Luego publicaré una foto con todos los cambios que he realizado a este draiver, e incluso cosas que he agregado para que suene bien con voltajes más bajos (a partir de + - 24v) para que lo sometan a criterio.


¿ Me imagino que estás comentando sobre el transistor de ajuste/control de la etapa VAS ?

Adosar este a los disipadores mejora la estabilidad, pero no creo que evite que se te caliente la etapa de salida_ "Con solo encender"_

¿ Mediste la corriente de reposo ? 
¿ Que valor dio ?


----------



## Yarita (Nov 27, 2022)

Si, varias veces, aunque no recuerdo con exactitud que valores entregaba , solo sé que excedía los 1.6 voltios con los elementos expuestos en el diagrama esquemático original.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2022)

Yarita dijo:


> Si, varias veces, aunque no recuerdo con exactitud que valores entregaba , solo sé que excedía los 1.6 voltios con los elementos expuestos en el diagrama esquemático original.


Otro mas que mide las tensiones base-emisor....cuando ya se ha explicado 7 millones de veces que no es la forma correcta de hacerlo.
Que lea el foro y aprenda como se hace, por que yo no lo explico mas.


----------



## Yarita (Nov 28, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Otro mas que mide las tensiones base-emisor....cuando ya se ha explicado 7 millones de veces que no es la forma correcta de hacerlo.
> Que lea el foro y aprenda como se hace, por que yo no lo explico mas.


Perdone, talvez me expresé mal y no entendió , la tensión que cité fue la existente de colector a emisor del transistor de corriente de reposo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 28, 2022)

Yarita dijo:


> Perdone, talvez me expresé mal y no entendió , la tensión que cité fue la existente de colector a emisor del transistor de corriente de reposo


Pues está igual de mal que de la otra forma.
Lo que hay que medir es la corriente que circula por los emisores de los transistores de potencia (los de salida), y para eso se coloca un voltímetro en escala de mV sobre una resistencia de emisor y se ajusta la polarización estática de forma tal que aplicando la Ley de Ohm se pueda saber la corriente que circula por esa resistencia.
*Esa es la UNICA Y VERDADERA forma de hacerlo. Todo lo demás NO SIRVE!!!*
Eso ya se ha discutido miles de veces en el foro y hay un tema específico que lo aclara perfectamente:





						Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas
					

Pequeño tutorial de cómo poner en funcionamiento (O volver a poner en funcionamiento) y ajustar una etapa de salida y NO morir ni matar (A la etapa) en el intento.  Esto es aplicable a etapas con componentes discretos (Transistores) pero los consejos se pueden aplicar también a etapas con...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Yarita (Nov 28, 2022)

Si, muchas gracias , en la noche de ayer encontré este tutorial de el compañero Fogonazo. Por cierto muy bueno; resulta que las redes están plagadas de información sin veracidad, es decir
 "(buenos tutoriales)" que en realidad son (€#@&*?) , por no decirlo textualmente .
En verdad agradezco todos sus comentarios, puesto que tienen muchísima más experiencia que yo y es muy bueno encontrar sitios como este para plantear dudas y solventarias a problemas muy comunes en la electrónica .
!No se me ha olvidado ! Prometí publicar una foto del diagrama esquemático del Super draiver Yiroshy , con todas las variaciones que le he realizado, para que trabaje bien con menores voltajes. SALUDOS.


----------

